# 12" Woofer for SPL in Small Sealed Box



## kyled78 (Mar 24, 2009)

I tend to lean more towards SPL in my builds. I just purchased a new vehicle and am looking for 2- 12" subs to each fit in a sealed enclosure at about .9 ft^3 per side. What would be your opinion/recommendation for a sub that would fit this bill? Thanks.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

What's SPL for you? do you plan doing some competitions? want to break the 150dB mark?

or youre just looking for something that will pound?

Vehicule?

???


----------



## phattacorider (Jan 10, 2010)

Two questions. How much SPL are you looking to get? And how much are you willing to spend? If you're really looking for SPL, you'd be better off going with a ported enclosure and tons of power. I'm a sealed guy myself, love linearity.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

True SPL and sealed enclosures don't normally go hand in hand.


----------



## tcnotch (Feb 23, 2009)

How much power do you plan on using?


----------



## kyled78 (Mar 24, 2009)

It is going into a 1997 GMC Ex-cab truck. Box will be a pre-fab setup for 2 - 12" woofers. Each chamber approx. .9 ft^3. I am just looking for inexpensive, but decent quality, woofer options that will sound good within those perameters. Does not have to be comp ready or bust 150db's or anything, just a good daily driver setup that hits as good as possible. Will be putting approx. 500 watts per sub at 2 ohms. Thanks.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

oh that change everything... you got me all exited when you said SPL.

What amp?

Just like that, the IDQ comes to mind...


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

Boston G5. 

single 12" off 1000wrms in my hatch hits 145db.


----------



## phattacorider (Jan 10, 2010)

timelord9 said:


> Boston G5.
> 
> single 12" off 1000wrms in my hatch hits 145db.


Well that's because you have a beast of a subwoofer, lol. Then again, you paid a pretty penny for that one too.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Incriminator audio KOB series comes to mind , 6" mounting depth/ 1000 wrms /cast frame/ 3" flat wound coil / weigh about 35lbs each , .75ft3 - 1.4 sealed rec. were very impressive sealed
There are alot of good drivers out there I just threw this one out there just in case you were looking for something that would handle nice power with a large motor structure in this format.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

timelord9 said:


> Boston G5.
> 
> single 12" off 1000wrms in my hatch hits 145db.


wow thats a hard feat. was that on a tl meter? fart box?


----------



## kyled78 (Mar 24, 2009)

> What amp?


I have two Eclipse XA1000 amps to use



> Boston G5.


The G5 will not fit due to mounting depth. I have approx. 6.5" to work with.



> Incriminator audio KOB series comes to mind , 6" mounting depth/ 1000 wrms /cast frame/ 3" flat wound coil / weigh about 35lbs each , .75ft3 - 1.4 sealed rec.


That sounds nice. Gave a quick glance and could not find info on website??


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

pity about the lack of mounting depth. The JL TW5 gets good reports as far as I've heard? Loud, low, fits all your requirements. Only issue is the price...



As for the G5, it was in a poorly made 16mm mdf music box, but using a 6" port with proper port flares at both ends.

Pic shows a 144.3, we did a 145.2 on TL. Tuned pretty high I think, burp was at 56Hz. 

Not bad for an SQ woofer and an SQ amp costing less than $1k (2nd hand)


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Fi Q pops into my head, i think it has a recommended sealed enclosure of like .8? And with 27mm 1-way linear it should displace some serious air.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

("That sounds nice. Gave a quick glance and could not find info on website??")

They are not in the regular product line, you will have to call Nick @ IA - ( 1-256-417-6658 )


----------



## JordyO (Mar 21, 2007)

Saying you want SPL and then going with a sealed pre-fab is just contradictory.

You may want your system to be as loud as possible but to call it an "spl setup" is a bit of a stretch


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to kinda revive this thread but I have to ask. How are you putting 2 12"s in a 97 GMC Ext. Cab? I have the same truck and short of removing the back seat or removing all leg room back there I don't see it happening.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would vote in the idq or the elemental design e5.12.

However a while back i had two 10" G5's ported in my silverado extra cab and they were pretty damn loud and were still up there with some of the cleanest subs i have heard.


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

id go with a polk mm, under 6inch mounting depht. had a single one in a .8 sealed enclosure @500-600rms , and hit 143 on an epic 150 db meter. which translates to around 139-140 on thermlab


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Fi Q gets my vote. Those things POUND and have some of the tightest bass I've ever heard.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> True SPL and sealed enclosures don't normally go hand in hand.


This is true, but I once had a modded Earthquake D2 running (2) Shocker Extreme 12's that would beg to differ lol


----------



## doe boy (Jan 18, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Hertz Mille either. I have a pair in 0.9 each sealed and the bass in almost unbearable in my mustang. I'm running an Audison LRx 1.2k so they are getting at least 1000w each.

I could barely fit a ported box with a single 10" in the tiny trunk. I like the pair of 12's _much_ better...


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

Have a look at the SSA DCON. Pretty good sub for the price.


----------



## creep (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think you have as much mounting depth as you think. I have the same truck and the pre fab enclosures for them limit you to about 5.5" at most, and it still depends on the sub and. I'm probably going to throw a Polk MM1040 in a pre fab down fire box for mine.

The only way I can see getting a sub with a 6.5" mounting depth is with a front fire box and a spacer between the sub and the box.


----------

